# 3 cách chọn nước hoa tạo sức quyến rũ mãnh liệt



## vietmom (8/9/18)

Sở hữu một chai nước hoa không chỉ thể hiện phong cách của bản thân mà con phô bày gu thẩm mỹ của bạn.

Nước hoa từ lâu đã được xem là loại mỹ phẩm có khả năng tạo nên sức quyến rũ và tự tin của phái đẹp. Sở hữu một chai nước hoa không chỉ thể hiện phong cách mà con phô bày gu thẩm mỹ của bạn. Tuy nhiên, để tìm thấy loại nước hoa thích hợp không phải là chuyện dễ dàng. Do đó, với một số cách chọn nước hoa dưới đây, phái đẹp có thể tìm được mùi hương nước hoa mình ưng ý nhất.

*1. CÁCH CHỌN NƯỚC HOA TỪ NHỮNG TẦNG HƯƠNG*
Hương thơm ẩn chứa trong một chai nước hoa được thể hiện qua 3 lớp hương hòa quyện với nhau, được gọi là accord (bản hòa âm). Accord sẽ bao gồm: Hương đầu, hương giữa và hương cuối. Ba lớp hương này sẽ tương ứng với độ đậm, nhạt và khả năng bay hơi nhất định. Dựa vào cách phân biệt ba tầng hương này, bạn sẽ có thể tìm ra được loại nước hoa mình yêu thích.

Hương đầu (Top notes): Đây là mùi hương bạn cảm nhận được ngay sau khi xịt lên da. Tầng hương đầu có mùi nhẹ và bay hơi một cách nhanh chóng sau 15 – 20 phút.
Hương giữa (Heart notes): Được xem là “trái tim” của nước hoa, hương giữa là thành phần tinh túy, tạo nên cá tính riêng biệt cho nước hoa. Lớp hương thứ hai này tỏa ra sau khi lớp hương đầu tiêu tán và kết hợp với mùi cơ thể nhằm tạo ra mùi thơm đặc trưng của riêng bạn. Sau vài giờ đồng hồ lớp hương này mới khuếch tán hết.
Hương cuối (Base notes): Sự hòa trộn tinh tế cùng với nốt hương giữa, hương cuối mang đến cảm giác vấn vương, quyến luyến rất khó phai. Chúng thường có mùi đậm, nồng và giữ được lâu nhất trên cơ thể.



​Nếu lựa chọn nước hoa có hương đầu ngọt ngào khiến bạn mê mẩn trong khi 2 tầng kia có mùi khá khó chịu, bạn cần phải suy nghĩ lại về quyết định nên mua hay không. Ngược lại, loại nước hoa có hương giữa và hương cuối phù hợp với cá tính của bạn thì chắc chắn đó là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời nhất. Bởi lớp hương giữa và cuối sẽ tồn tại lâu hơn trên da, giúp bạn tự tin thể hiện mình. Do đó, cách chọn nước hoa lý tưởng chính là cảm nhận được các tầng hương hòa quyện với nhau như thế nào.

*2. THỬ VÀ CHỌN MUA LOẠI NƯỚC HOA PHÙ HỢP*
Nếu như bạn chưa biết, các cửa hàng chuyên bán nước hoa không phải là nơi thích hợp để bạn có thể thử nước hoa. Nguyên nhân là bởi các mùi hương sẽ bị lẫn vào nhau khiến cho mũi của bạn khó nhận biết được liệu loại nước hoa đó có phù hợp với mình hay không. Để tránh điều này, bạn có thể xịt nước hoa lên cổ tay hoặc khuỷu tay và chờ sau 15 phút để cồn bay đi hết mới có thể cảm nhận được rõ mùi hơn.

Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng có thể sử dụng các que thử tại cửa hàng. Nếu thử bằng que thử, bạn nên để chúng cách xa mũi từ 30cm để tránh bị nồng gây khó chịu và không thể ngửi được các mùi hương khác trong lần tiếp theo. Bạn cũng không nên chà sát nước hoa với da bởi nó sẽ làm hỏng mùi.




​Do sự khác nhau về đặc tính da và nhiệt độ cơ thể, một loại nước hoa sẽ có mùi khác nhau khi sử dụng trên nhiều người. Điều này khiến cho một số loại nước hoa rất thơm trên cơ thể người này nhưng lại gây khó chịu ở người khác. Do đó, nếu muốn mua tặng một loại nước hoa cho ai đó, bạn nên tìm hiểu sở thích của người ấy trước khi đưa ra quyết định cuối cùng.

*3. SỬ DỤNG VÀ BẢO QUẢN NƯỚC HOA*
Nước hoa là loại chất lỏng “ma thuật” được chiết xuất từ nguyên liệu tự nhiên có nồng độ rất cao. Vì vậy, khi xịt nước hoa lên da, các phân tử hương thơm sẽ thẩm thấu rất nhanh qua da. Tuy nhiên, không phải loại da nào cũng có thể lưu giữ được hương thơm lâu. Đối với làn da khô, bạn nên dùng kem dưỡng ẩm hay nước hoa hồng có mùi hương nhẹ nhàng cho da trước khi xịt nước hoa. Điều này sẽ giúp cho làn da giữ mùi lâu hơn.




​Để bảo quản nước hoa tốt, bạn nên đặt lọ nước hoa ở nơi nhiệt độ thấp, tránh những nơi có ánh nắng mặt trời chiếu thẳng vào. Ngoài ra sau mỗi lần xịt, bạn hãy cất lọ nước hoa vào trong hộp để giữ nguyên mùi thơm.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

